# Florida Snook Flies



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going on a week long trip to Captiva/Sanibel Island and am going to do a lot of fishing during this trip. I have already booked a guide for one of the days and we are going to go for snook and tarpon, but for the other days there, its going to be a DIY. I'm bringing my kayak for some flyfishing around the mangroves. Does anyone have any suggestions on flies?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Borski flies like the green Zima, haystack, etc...or a simple pattern with SC15 hook, white craft fur tail, Chartruse estz large for the body. small dumbbell eyes. easy enough...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

white flies with magnum strips as well.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

deerhunter5 said:


> I'm going on a week long trip to Captiva/Sanibel Island and am going to do a lot of fishing during this trip. I have already booked a guide for one of the days and we are going to go for snook and tarpon, but for the other days there, its going to be a DIY. I'm bringing my kayak for some flyfishing around the mangroves. Does anyone have any suggestions on flies?


Be sure to check out Tarpon Bay Explorers, on Tarpon Bay Road. There is an area to launch your kayak. If you can paddle to the mid area islands, look for fish to congregate there.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

Go to Norm Zieglers fly shop


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lime punch...very effective snook fly.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I find simple is best a clouser in chartruese over white works great for most any fish in the mangroves. Use light bead chain eyes. Also make sure all your flies have really good weedguards or the mangroves will eat them.


----------



## Wycoff (Oct 14, 2009)

I second the suggestion to hit up Norm's shop. I fished Sanibel the last week of June. Also found out Ding Darling is closed to all entrants thru October.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

The only fly you need for snook is Norm's Schwinnow. Be sure to bring a 30lb Flourocarbon leader. Hopefully the weather and surf calms down when you get there.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Demeter said:


> The only fly you need for snook is Norm's Schwinnow.


x2


----------

